# Near 2k Furry server!



## Listwindbreaker (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello, this is my first time posting here, and this is a good place to post my furry server ad!

It's called Furhome, the Pitstop for all furry servers.

-Two main chats
-International chat
-Emotes
-Meme and shitposting galore!
-Nsfw roles and commands
-Side channels for all of your needs and hobbies
-Discussion boards to discuss your hearts out
-A mature and good 24/7 yearly staff team
-Roles and Event pings
-Movie Nights -Events -Gaming
-Politics -Starboard
-And many partnerships so you will never feel bored!

Come join today!








[Server is closed at the moment, due to a influx, we will be opening shortly!]


----------



## fourur (Mar 30, 2019)

invitation invalide ; w ;


----------



## Listwindbreaker (Mar 30, 2019)

Im on it


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 30, 2019)

Sounds too crowded


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2019)

2k? Sounds interesting. May as well join it.


----------



## fourur (Mar 30, 2019)

the link has expired


----------

